# Info Board , aber Wie?



## mradrian (14. Dezember 2010)

Hallo Liebe Communety,

Ich möchte gerne eine "Info Board" auf meine Homepage geben.
Beispiel: http://www.dot.tk  (so wie da, da wechseln die infos auch immer ab)


Ich hoffe Ihr könnt mir helfen,

Liebe Grüsse


----------



## Dr Dau (14. Dezember 2010)

Hallo!

Der Content wird in einem Inline Frame (iframe) geladen.
Insgesamt sind es 4 Seiten welche jeweils per Refresh im meta-Tag nach 10 Sekunden zur Folgeseite weiterleiten.

Einfach mal den Quelltext der Hauptseite und der Inline Frame-Seiten http://www.dot.tk/de/hpiframe_01.html bis http://www.dot.tk/de/hpiframe_04.html studieren. 

Gruss Dr Dau


----------



## mradrian (14. Dezember 2010)

Dr Dau hat gesagt.:


> Hallo!
> 
> Der Content wird in einem Inline Frame (iframe) geladen.
> Insgesamt sind es 4 Seiten welche jeweils per Refresh im meta-Tag nach 10 Sekunden zur Folgeseite weiterleiten.
> ...


 


Dankeeee,  
Das war sehr Hilfreich


----------



## WorldWideWeb (27. Dezember 2010)

Und wie bekommt man dann die Übergänge hin?


----------



## Dockmodus (29. Dezember 2010)

WorldWideWeb hat gesagt.:


> Und wie bekommt man dann die Übergänge hin?


Mit Flash ;-)

Riet nicht Dr Dau, den Quelltext der Seite zu studieren?


----------



## Develope_PC (30. Dezember 2010)

Flash? Ich weiß nicht. (Ja, die Website mach es mit Flash)

Ich würde es so lösen. (ist JQuery - JavaScript Libary)


----------

